# Condensate drain cleaning



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking into The best way to unclog condensate drains, I have seen this online http://m.hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/product-gallo_gun_co2_condensate_drain_cleaner-235013
Have you guys any experience of this unit or suggest other tools, I need shipping to the uk too

Ian


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

drain dawg First link with a pic.

There is one you can use with a nitrogen tank outside.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> I'm looking into The best way to unclog condensate drains, I have seen this online http://m.hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/product-gallo_gun_co2_condensate_drain_cleaner-235013
> Have you guys any experience of this unit or suggest other tools, I need shipping to the uk too
> 
> Ian


That is all I ever use


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Shop vac


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Shop vac


Do you use a widowmaker with the shop vac?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Compressor


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's a polyethylene condensate line I just snake it with a 1/4" snake. If it's pvc then I use nitrogen.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I use whatever works


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Access is the problem over here, the outlet in under fridge units that do not move, I like the idea if the gallo gun that can get under the unit


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

You guys who are using air or nitrogen

Are you not worried about the condensation line not being glued properly at the joints and blowing out a joint and having a major leak in the ceiling or wall.

Most of our condensation lines go to lavatory drain on the 2nd floor, from the air con in the attic......


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Do you use a widowmaker with the shop vac?


A what?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> A what?


If you don't have power anywhere near you or you don't have a long enough extension cord some people use a widowmaker. It is a set of alligator clips with a plug at the other end so you could get power from the unit.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> You guys who are using air or nitrogen
> 
> Are you not worried about the condensation line not being glued properly at the joints and blowing out a joint and having a major leak in the ceiling or wall.
> 
> Most of our condensation lines go to lavatory drain on the 2nd floor, from the air con in the attic......


Almost all of ours goes outside. The only connections that may now be glued is usually the first one at the unit. Either way I am not concerned. If it isn't glued it should be fixed, if it isn't that first joint. Plus, I have yet to blow out this first known unglued fittings.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ianclapham said:


> I'm looking into The best way to unclog condensate drains, I have seen this online http://m.hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/product-gallo_gun_co2_condensate_drain_cleaner-235013
> Have you guys any experience of this unit or suggest other tools, I need shipping to the uk too
> 
> Ian


I have that, but get it through Johnstone supply and it's only $20. I also switched it to a tire inflator I got from a bike shop. Buy your CO2 in bulk at a sporting goods store. It's useful for condensate drains, lavatory overflows, and clogged fixtures. Just turn of water to home, open nearest clear fixture and pop away at the affected one.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> You guys who are using air or nitrogen
> 
> Are you not worried about the condensation line not being glued properly at the joints and blowing out a joint and having a major leak in the ceiling or wall.
> 
> Most of our condensation lines go to lavatory drain on the 2nd floor, from the air con in the attic......


Great point..

I only use compressed air on a line fully exposed. Anything else gets a chemical.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Great point..
> 
> I only use compressed air on a line fully exposed. Anything else gets a chemical.


Shame...:no:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Shame...:no:



So you never use chlorine in a line?...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> If you don't have power anywhere near you or you don't have a long enough extension cord some people use a widowmaker. It is a set of alligator clips with a plug at the other end so you could get power from the unit.




http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=widowmaker


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use one of these with a rubber plug over the end...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> So you never use chlorine in a line?...


I have thrown a few tablets in a pump and they make bags to put inside of the unit below the coil. They are for preventative maintenance, not for clearing a blockage. Anyway, you said chemicals, that could have been anything.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=widowmaker


I suppose I should change the spelling....some things cannot be un-seen.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

We all know all condensate drains are differant. I used to see alot in new homes that had a 2" pvc line going straight down under the slab. Alot of these simply went outside the house and had a field line or ditch full of gravel that they ran to.(this was in a neighborhood of less than 10 yr old 3 to 5 hundred grand homes) 
On these types I usually (after 3rd or 4th) trip simply sold the HO'S that were too (light in their loafer's) a rubber flush bag and showed them how to use it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

retired rooter said:


> We all know all condensate drains are differant. I used to see alot in new homes that had a 2" pvc line going straight down under the slab. Alot of these simply went outside the house and had a field line or ditch full of gravel that they ran to.(this was in a neighborhood of less than 10 yr old 3 to 5 hundred grand homes)
> On these types I usually (after 3rd or 4th) trip simply sold the HO'S that were too (light in their loafer's) a rubber flush bag and showed them how to use it.


Unstopping the drain is the first thing you do, helping to prevent it is what needs to follow so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys jinxed me, I had to break out the air compressor today for one.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> You guys jinxed me, I had to break out the air compressor today for one.


My A/C condensation at the trap in the attic clogged up yesterday, I had water coming out of the overflow from the roof ledge


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

This one ran from upstairs down to WH closet under slab 40' to outside on AC unit slab. Calcium looking build up in the slab run. Tried vac but no go. Ended up blowing the crap all over the WH closet. It blew the vac hose off, I should have taped it on. 

I didn't think there would be so much since it was a recheck for a guy who did it the day before.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a 1/4" cable. Why go through all that trouble and expensive of specialty equipment, chemicals, or air compressor when a simple hand crank will do the job......


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will said:


> I use a 1/4" cable. Why go through all that trouble and expensive of specialty equipment, chemicals, or air compressor when a simple hand crank will do the job......


Nitrogen stays on my truck and it takes two seconds to clear.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe so, but so does my 15 dollar hand crank. Opens 3/4" condensate drains like a hot knife through butter. Did I mention it cost 15 bucks?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Shop Vac works the best IMO

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Well, most of the condensate drains plugged up are usually plugged in the trap. The pain in the rear your way is the trap glued to a 90 at the least and you need to maneuver the snake into the door to get to the trap....I just don't have the patience for it anymore, especially when they are up in an attic.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Shop Vac works the best IMO
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


They are handy if you have power or a battery. I just hate to see it when some are too lazy to go in and instead blow it into the coil.:furious:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Access under the cabinet is the main issue here


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use vacuum to pull if stopped up towards coil and compressor if downstream of me. I keep both on truck full time.
If it drops into a nearby drain I remove it all and wash it out with the yard hose.


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

i use the drain gator from ReHvac it has a lot of different attachments even an air chuck u can top off a gas test in the morning on a 150' long gas run of 2" black pipe when you lose that 1# or so overnight to contraction plus you can regulate the blast not like the gallo gun you use it all in one blast plus you can get a 19 gram cartridge instead of the standard 12 gram

I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Shop Vac works the best IMO
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 







All the A/C techs use a shop vac outside on the condensate drain and suck it clean in a minute or less. 'Round here the A/C condensate drain lines are clogged with algae. Maybe a dead lizard here or there.....:laughing:

I pour a cup of household bleach down my A/C drain line every month to prevent algae .


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

acid waste said:


> i use the drain gator from ReHvac it has a lot of different attachments even an air chuck u can top off a gas test in the morning on a 150' long gas run of 2" black pipe when you lose that 1# or so overnight to contraction plus you can regulate the blast not like the gallo gun you use it all in one blast plus you can get a 19 gram cartridge instead of the standard 12 gram
> 
> I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees Emiliano Zapata


My Gallo gun is not a one shot deal.


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Nitrogen stays on my truck and it takes two seconds to clear.


Same here. One time it took me two seconds to clear and 2 hours to clean up the bathroom now I place wet towel in the sink.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plu4you said:


> Same here. One time it took me two seconds to clear and 2 hours to clean up the bathroom now I place wet towel in the sink.


:laughing: I always hunt the end down but most around here are piped to the outside, especially residential.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ianclapham said:


> I'm looking into The best way to unclog condensate drains, I have seen this online http://m.hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/product-gallo_gun_co2_condensate_drain_cleaner-235013
> Have you guys any experience of this unit or suggest other tools, I need shipping to the uk too
> 
> Ian


 ph in your area? If the ph is below your acidity remove and flush components completly until ph matches your local water supply if not replace media! ph strips are helpful!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

pilot light said:


> ph in your area? If the ph is below your acidity remove and flush components completly until ph matches your local water supply if not replace media! ph strips are helpful!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I just got an emergency call on a condensate drain so I figured I'd post a video for this thread:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

where does that condensation drain line run in your area?

Hub drain in the floor? Outside the house?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

TallCoolOne said:


> where does that condensation drain line run in your area?
> 
> Hub drain in the floor? Outside the house?


outside


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

What's with the watch Protech?

"I don't even own a watch and don't think I ever will. They are an obsolete piece of hardware at this point in time."

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/random-pic-thread-1686/index63/


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> What's with the watch Protech?
> 
> "I don't even own a watch and don't think I ever will. They are an obsolete piece of hardware at this point in time."
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/random-pic-thread-1686/index63/


I bought it when I was on vacation in the virgin islands for $25. My phone didn't keep time on the ship nor is it water proof. After wearing it for a week it became habit. I'm not wearing it anymore. I'll probably hang on to it though for the next vacation or for when I'm scuba diving.


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Wet dry vacuum. tap the hose on the pipe and go for it works with a/c.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A gallo gun with co2 cartridges. Fast small easy. Used it all the time on slime in over flows and drains on soda fountain machines.


----------

